# NFSV4 share on ZFS using Access list



## spring_64 (Dec 20, 2016)

Hi all,
I'm on FreeBSD11. I have some trouble with ZFS and NFSV4. I have a pool on my server.
`# zfs list`


```
NAME    USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
pool1   484K  1.76T   160K  /pool1
```


```
ee /etc/exports
```
 is:


```
V4:/pool1/ -sec=sys -network x.x.x -mask x.x.x.x
```

I have some folders in my pool and set permission with `setfacl` on them.

```
# getfacl /pool1/share1
# file: /pool1/share1
# owner: root
# group: wheel
           user:client1:rwxp----------:-------:allow
```
My problem is:
I can't mount share1 from client1 machine. Did I miss something?

I will be very grateful for your help in solving this problem.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 20, 2016)

spring_64 said:


> I can't mount share1 from client1 machine.


This doesn't tell us much. What errors are you getting?


----------

